# Who in LA area drives a 240???



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

just wondering cause a couple people wana get together and take some footage of people drifting, drivin, and stuff to make a short video for some forums. Plus we can get to know each other and set up events later on


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> just wondering cause a couple people wana get together and take some footage of people drifting, drivin, and stuff to make a short video for some forums. Plus we can get to know each other and set up events later on


909 area but im in a 200sx but im always up for meets.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i got an s14, i live in Northridge area, im up for it, i got two friends with 240's who may be too, and a friend with an s2000 who would be up to it, if you dont mind non nissan breeds


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I used to have a ka-(1/2 the time)t 240 before I traded it for the eclipse.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well we gona try to set up soemthing by next month. gona talk to a couple of my buddys which are in Video Production to see if they can help us out. Ill will keep u guys informed


----------

